# Good Eats for IBS



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

If you've been looking for a delicious cooked, fall salad try this month's free recipe, Roasted Golden Beets with Sorrel and Walnuts in a Walnut Vinaigrette.Lynda,www.goodeatsforibs.com


----------

